# New Contest, New Place! Effects Pedal, Strings, and more!



## LowWatt

Continuing in the fine tradition we seem to have started, I would like to pay forward my good luck of winning adcandour's generous prize pack. Also continuing with our tradition the prize pack I'm putting up is not quite as good as what I won. 

In honour of this section, the prize pack is:
- Effects Pedal - Solid Gold FX Stutterbox (v1)
- Strings - some random sealed packs of strings in different styles and sizes
- and More - A goodie bag of random small musical items I've got kicking around. 

The Rules. 
1. Post as many times as you like as long as you are not posting consecutively.
2. Be stereotypically Canadian. Every post must have at least one of Hello, Sorry, or Thank You somewhere in there or at least some comment, photo, video, anything that's arguably Canadian. 

On March 26th at whenever I damn well please a random post will be selected. I will cover delivery costs within Canada.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Sorry, to interrupt you, sir.
I would like to participate to your little game here, if you're okay with it.
Thanks.

P.S. Sorry again.


----------



## bluzfish

Sorry in advance to my American friends but...









...to my Canadian friends, I say thank you for the entertainment and please try this at home because it can be awesome to see crazy people do crazy things.


----------



## sulphur

Hello, thank you for the contest! 8)

Sorry, no meme.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Hello!

I'm sorry I didn't think of this first (as I have a house full of stuff I should really pass along....).

Thank you for reading this (and I'm sorry if I stole someone else's thunder before they had a chance to post here...).

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Chitmo

I'm sorry, I farted


----------



## ed2000

Chitmo said:


> I'm sorry, I farted


I'm sorry I breathed.


----------



## Taylor

Hello, LowWatt! Congrats on winning, eh? And thanks for paying it forward. I'm sorry if I took up too much of your time with this post...


----------



## shoretyus

Beg my pardon... 


ed2000 said:


> I'm sorry I breathed.


----------



## Adcandour

Thanks for keeping the fun going lowwatt. This contest is like the amway of mojo.


----------



## Chito

This is cool. I got some stuff I can put in a prize pack too. I hope I win. 

Sorry I didn't realize I have to be sorry.


----------



## Steadfastly

I think we have started a trend here. It's a good trend.


----------



## allthumbs56

Hello may I give you some money or my sister? I'm sorry she's not so pretty ..........................


----------



## Option1

Hello, I'm sorry I haven't a clue.

[video=youtube_share;5wLF-VEFPVc]http://youtu.be/5wLF-VEFPVc[/video]

Thank you,
Neil


----------



## Electraglide

Hello, I,m sorry, thank you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


>


Ring, ring, click, hello, LowWatt?, sorry to have to tell you but laristotle is cheating, thank you, click, bzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Guest

sorry to say, but, I disagree.


----------



## puckhead

sweet.

sorry I didn't post in both official languages


----------



## ed2000

adcandour said:


> Thanks for keeping the fun going lowwatt. This contest is like the amway of mojo.


Hey, where is your Canadianisms?

Roses is red
Violets are purple
Sugar is sweet
And so's Maple Surple

From, I believe, a Roger Miller song - sorry I forgot the title, eh?

Nah, found it - Dang Me is the title.


----------



## Electraglide

Chitmo said:


> I'm sorry, I farted


Hello Chitmo. Thank you for stealing my thunder almost clear across Canada. Are you still sorry?


----------



## Adcandour

ed2000 said:


> Hey, where is your Canadianisms?


I found a loophole.


----------



## sulphur

Hello, sorry to thank you. 8)


----------



## surlybastard

Sorry I was born


----------



## Harvester1199

Thanks eh! 
some of us don't have much luck lately  my gf went to Everest college...
I hope someone who really deserves this wins. Keep being awesome and classy guys


----------



## zontar

I once had some american teenagers ask me to say "Out & about"--expecting to hear, "Oot and aboot", but I don't talk like that, sorry.
I could try, but if I say, "Oot & Aboot" it would probably come out as "Out & About"--sorry again.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I found a loophole.


That's if sig's count as part of the post. Don't think 
it'll work, sorry. But then again, it's not my rules.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Well we Canadians do have words of our own--sorry to all who cannot understand them.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

being canadian, we have to say g'day, eh!? not hello.

[video=youtube;_Rp9MXoBNL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rp9MXoBNL8[/video]


----------



## puckhead

I just learned that Coffee Crisp is an exclusively Canadian product.
That sucks for the rest of the world.


----------



## bzrkrage

Well, as a recently new citizen to this great land, I still don't understand orange cheese.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

I think that Smarties and Eatmore are exclusvely Canadian too.

Sorry world.


----------



## puckhead

sorry that this exists


----------



## the_fender_guy

sulphur said:


> I think that Smarties and Eatmore are exclusively Canadian too.
> 
> Sorry world.


I'm sorry if you ate the red ones last.


----------



## LowWatt

*ATTENTION. RULES TWEAK!!!*

Opening up the contest rules a little to give you a bit more freedom to play. 
*
Use any of the words (hello, thank you, sorry) or at least share something arguably Canadian - a thought, a comment, a picture, a video, whatever.

*So basically as long as you used one of the words or posted anything that you could make even the slightest argument that it's Canadian or about Canada, you're in.


----------



## bluzfish

Sorry if I misunderstand but is this what you mean?


----------



## LowWatt

bluzfish said:


> Sorry if I misunderstand but is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 12804


Yep. In every way.


----------



## Chito

The alternate currency:


----------



## Steadfastly

The Maple Laughs while the syrup is sweet.


----------



## bw66

Hello. Sorry I'm late posting to this thread.

I was sitting on the chesterfield watching lacrosse enjoying a poutine and a double-double when I spilled and had to grab some serviettes. When I was cleaning up, I found a bunch of loonies and twoonies, so I went out, bought a two-four, put on my toque, and went tobogganing. 

Thanks for understanding, eh?


----------



## ed2000

Next month it'll be 58 years since my arrival in Kanada. I think my parents made a wise choice to immigrate here. They and other Europeans became True Canadians without any of the Government's financial aid.

A great Canadian product> Covered Bridge Potato Chips














.....and they're gluten free


----------



## zontar

Sorry if I posted this before...


----------



## Option1

sulphur said:


> I think that Smarties and Eatmore are exclusvely Canadian too.
> 
> Sorry world.


Sorry, but Smarties are definitely not exclusively Canadian. They're originally from Britain; I think the Queen makes them. Anyway, they're also a staple of one of the basic food groups in Australia.

Sorry, thank you, hello, goodbye.

Neil


----------



## sulphur

Option1 said:


> Sorry, but Smarties are definitely not exclusively Canadian. They're originally from Britain; I think the Queen makes them. Anyway, they're also a staple of one of the basic food groups in Australia.
> 
> Sorry, thank you, hello, goodbye.
> 
> Neil


Thank you for the clarification, sorry for the error.

Hello red face. 8)


----------



## Electraglide

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/captncanuck_zpsiiuiy1gi.jpg
Sorry


----------



## Steadfastly

Around and around and around we go.


----------



## Beach Bob

Sorry I am late to this thread. I was too busy watching the Brier....


----------



## the_fender_guy

Sorry it took so long to come back and post again. I was busy thawing a bag of milk to make some Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Taylor

Sorry I haven't been as active in this thread as I was in the other contests: I'm working 50 hours a week at my real job and working on-set of 3 indie-flicks over the course of 3 weeks, so I've not been online much.

Thanks again, eh?


----------



## Adcandour

A racoon helped do this. It was not sorry.


----------



## zontar

This bus says it all--Thank you.


----------



## bluzfish

Hello Halifax!


----------



## zontar

Hello--here's an explanation for non-Canadians...
Thank you...


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> A racoon helped do this. It was not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 12824


Guess who is responsible for this.


----------



## Electraglide

I see from an ad on the box that Crown Royal now has an Apple flavored whisky. That's a big thank you from my friends in the Okanagan.


----------



## Budda

Hello 5am, you cruel beast. 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Option1

adcandour said:


> A racoon helped do this. It was not sorry.


Would have been so much more interesting if it had read, "She was bent over across the bed, and as we reached the heights of passion she started clawing at the wall..."

Sorry. 

I think my coat is over there.

Neil


----------



## mrmatt1972

Hello, eh! I'm just the kind of Hoser who could use a nice tremolo. Sorry to all you other hosers, tough luck, eh!


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Guest

He used to live 10 mins from me. Jammed with his neighbour (that's how I found out).
Also have 'the hockey song' album that was in a crate which was given to me.


----------



## zontar

Hello, here's a scene that played out across Canada this winter...


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> _*He used to live 10 mins from me.*_


About 15 minutes from me. I didn't know he lived there until my friend Eric told me he did some stone work for him.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> About 15 minutes from me. I didn't know he lived there until my friend Eric told me he did some stone work for him.


Half a country away for me, but Stompin Tom has fans all over Canada.
No need to apologize for hat--even if you didn't like his music (Because it's not everybody's cup of tea)
But every Canadian should be able to respect some aspect of the man--and say Thank you.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Option1

Thought I'd perpetuate the stereotype, sorry.

[video=youtube_share;Xrr2xfcGy_k]http://youtu.be/Xrr2xfcGy_k[/video]

Neil


----------



## marlev

Maple syrup!!


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## WannabeGood

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12841
> .


T-shirt?? Wife got me the same one.

Regards,


----------



## bluzfish

No, just a pic of a t-shirt I guess. That's one I would wear for sure though if I found one in my size.


----------



## GTmaker

you cant see it but I am waiving a Canadian Flag as I type this entry..... I AM CANADIAN !!!!

G.


----------



## rollingdam

Sorry to bother you,however here is my first entry


----------



## copperhead

Sorry It's my first post as well :sEm_ImSorry:


----------



## mrmatt1972

Sorry I didn't enter more often...


----------



## Adcandour

If men have nuts, women have pistachios.


----------



## urko99

Hey, I'm in on this, thank you very much!


----------



## bluzfish

adcandour said:


> If men have nuts, women have pistachios.





urko99 said:


> Hey, I'm in on this, thank you very much!


Ummm..........?


----------



## urko99

Hey wait a minute!...oops ...sorry;-)


----------



## copperhead

Hello, Sorry, Thank you & "Top of the morning to ya" 
HAPPY ST PADDYS DAY..................BOYZ


----------



## Lola

Hello, sorry and thank much Low Watt for this amazing contest! I want that pedal! I really, really want it. Please God let me win this contest!! :sFun_cheerleader2:



What do you call a sophisticated American?

A Canadian!


----------



## GTmaker

shes CANADIAN .... song starts at 1:30
G.

[video=youtube;PveCO0611X8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PveCO0611X8[/video]


----------



## Lola

You might just be a Canadian when you substitute beer for water when you cook

*please, thank you and sorry!*


----------



## Lola

*please, thank you and sorry*


*I AM CANADIAN*
Hey.
I’m not a lumberjack or a fur trader
And I don’t live in an igloo
Or eat blubber or own a dog sled
And I don’t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from Canada, although
I’m certain they’re really, really nice.
I have a Prime Minister, _not _a President
I speak English and French, _not _American
And I pronounce it “about,” _not_ “aboot.”
I can proudly sew my country’s flag on my backpack.
I believe in peacekeeping, _not _policing
Diversity, _not_ assimilation
And that the beaver is a truly proud and noble animal.
A toque is a hat
A chesterfield is a couch
And it _is_ pronounced zed, _not _zee, ZED!
Canada is the second largest landmass
The first nation of hockey
And the _best _part of North America!
My name is *Lola*
And I AM CANADIAN!

*please, thank you and sorry*


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;3J2pJz_baD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pASE_TgeVg8[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Lola

*please, sorry and thank you 

*I am calling it a night. Was up until 5:30 in the am. Couldn't sleep worth jack* shit!* Lights out! Goooooooooooooooood Night eh? (enough Canadian for you?)


----------



## bluzfish

One word - Melatonin. On most pharmacy shelves. It doesn't PUT you to sleep like a drug. The body normally produces it naturally and it just opens the door to a nice sleep if you can just find your 'happy place' for a minute or two.

Thank you.


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> One word - Melatonin. On most pharmacy shelves. It doesn't PUT you to sleep like a drug. The body normally produces it naturally and it just opens the door to a nice sleep if you can just find your 'happy place' for a minute or two.
> 
> Thank you.


Tried Melatonin strips. They dissolve on your tongue. They don't work for me! I have prescription sleeping pills but try not to take them too often. Tonight I just took one. I have discussed my insomnia with my doctor at length. I have 1 coffee in the morning and that's it. I just can't seem to turn my brain off! We are a family of insomniacs! My 3 boys are like that and so is hubby.


----------



## bluzfish

Yeah, I get that busy brain that just won't shut up a lot too. Like I said, for me a minute or two in my 'happy place', if I can find it, with the melatonin in the background usually works. To get there, I sometimes play my electric unamplified and let the music, not the technical disection of it, but just the flow of it, take me there as it was originally written to do.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## rollingdam

post no 90-sorry...


----------



## Taylor

Hello, I was born in '91 so it's fitting that I'm post 91. Sorry for not being old.


----------



## Lola

*please, sorry and thank you

*I am a Loonie with a Toonie(except now, you need an extra dime) and I will meet you at Timmies eh?


----------



## Lola

*please, sorry and thank you

Gee wilikers! We need some action here and NO kerfuffles eh?

*I shall return. Work now. See you in *a-b-o-u-t* 9 hours! I really love those afternoon shifts!


----------



## Ti-Ron

You mean, there's others way then being Canadian?

So sorry for the others!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Cheers and beers!

Thanks, eh!


----------



## LowWatt

Lola said:


> *please, sorry and thank you
> 
> Gee wilikers! We need some action here and NO kerfuffles eh?
> 
> *I shall return. Work now. See you in *a-b-o-u-t* 9 hours! I really love those afternoon shifts!


Good luck Lola, but you might want to recheck Rule #1 for this contest :sEm_oops:.


----------



## Taylor

I feel genuine guilt about not liking Molson Canadian, Hockey, OR Tim Horton's coffee.

I'm sorry.


----------



## bluzfish

Taylor said:


> I feel genuine guilt about not liking Molson Canadian, Hockey, OR Tim Horton's coffee.
> 
> I'm sorry.


Can forgive you for the swill 'beer' and dirty water 'coffee', but hockey? Really? Hockey?? Sacrilege!! Sorry to ask but are you sure you're Canadian?


----------



## Taylor

bluzfish said:


> Can forgive you for the swill 'beer' and dirty water 'coffee', but hockey? Really? Hockey?? Sacrilege!! Sorry to ask but are you sure you're Canadian?


I'm mostly-sure! I was raised by 2 parents who have no interest in _any_ sports. I've started watching a bit of hockey since I started cooking in a sports bar, but I've not really got my head around it, yet, and to be honest I'm thinking it's too late for me to really care about it. I played football for 2 years in high school and have boxed on and off since college, and that's more my style.

(Also; I like my beer and my coffee dark and strong, eh?)
Sorry for being bad at being Canadian.


----------



## bluzfish

Taylor said:


> (Also; I like my beer and my coffee dark and strong, eh?)
> Sorry for being bad at being Canadian.


Ok, you redeemed yourself with the coffee and beer.... but watch yourself or you might come off as some kinda hoser, eh!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Thank you LowWatt for the generosity.


----------



## Taylor

bluzfish said:


> Ok, you redeemed yourself with the coffee and beer.... but watch yourself or you might come off as some kinda hoser, eh!


I've also ice-fish sometimes and I own a snowmobile. Canadian citizenship well-deserved, and for that I thank you.


----------



## Moosehead

Canadian eh? I'm sorry Im late to the party. 

Thanks for the punch.


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> You might just be a Canadian when you substitute beer for water when you cook*!*


I always do this in my pizza dough, eh? Crispier, fluffier, better...er. Sorry for blowing your mind with deliciousness.


----------



## Lola

Taylor said:


> I've also ice-fish sometimes and I own a snowmobile. Canadian citizenship well-deserved, all in all.


This reply doesn't qualify to win if chosen because there is NO *pleas*e, *sorry or thank you! lol*

- - - Updated - - -

*Please, sorry and thankyou!

*Does anyone know what a "rinctum" is?


----------



## Guest

pizza dough, eh!? I'll have to suggest it to my wife. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Does anyone know what a "rinctum" is?


is that like a 'spizzerinktum'?

[video=youtube;--BslU44vWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--BslU44vWU[/video]


----------



## Taylor

laristotle said:


> pizza dough, eh!? I'll have to suggest it to my wife. Thanks.


Not a problem, eh? Just remove half the water and replace it with beer. Beer's just grain, sugar, water and yeast, so the flavour isn't at all off-putting, and since all the yeast in the dough does is convert sugar to alcohol and CO2, the alcohol in the beer fools the yeast into thinking it's mostly done its job, which slows it down, resulting in a slightly slower, more even rise and in turn produces a TON of smaller bubbles instead of fewer, bigger ones. Combine that with the alcohol's lower evaporation point when compared to water and you have a crust that's got a nice fluffy middle and a nice crisp outer shell. Just remember to bake it hot and ideally on a pizza stone, and you've got darn near perfection, eh? Sorry for the long-winded post.


----------



## Guest

the more info the better. does this affect the baking time any (450 for 13 min)?


----------



## Taylor

laristotle said:


> the more info the better. does this affect the baking time any (450 for 13 min)?


Hello.
It doesn't have any mentionable effect on baking time for me in my gas oven, but until you've done it a few times, you might want to take a peek at it a minute or two before it's done.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> And it _is_ pronounced zed, _not _zee, ZED!


This is so true--and yet I know someone who had a kid in kindergarten that their teacher said it was Zee!
Huh, this is Canada--I would have sent a note back saying, Sorry, this is Canada--we say "Zed" here. Thank you for letting my son speak Canadian.
See where that got me.


----------



## Guest

depends on how it fits.
zee zee top.
led 'zed'pellin.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> zee zee top.


That's fine, they're an American Band...

But I have called them Zed Zed Top for fun sometimes.
Just because we Canadians do that, thank you.


----------



## Lola

It's 2:42 am and still can't sleep! It's time for big blue! This is really crazy for the last week I am been getting to bed no earlier than 3 and Monday morning I was still awake at 5:30 am. 

I feel like an absolute piece of poop! 

Big Blue to the rescue!


----------



## zontar

Big Blue?
Is that some sort of Canadian superhero?
If so, but sorry--why is he blue?

he should be red & white or something...
Well, here's a list of Canadian superheroes-
My favorite is Mr Canoehead.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Adcandour

Milk was invented in Canada. Fact.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Sorry to anyone who has had an ice tan. Have a beer


----------



## Lola

What a beautiful day it is! Spring is definitely in the air!

Just waking up! Time to get a coffee and get going!


----------



## shoretyus

recording from this week's retired guy project ....
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13078373&q=hi


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Just got back from a visit to mostly sunny Vancouver. New contest? Might as well try this again then. Thanks to all the generous folks around here.


----------



## Taylor

I'm on lunch break right now, and I'm making cherry nanaimo bars to bring to my girlfriend's roommates. Nanaimo bars and niceties: Thank you, Canada.


----------



## Adcandour

I just sprayed my son's bedroom ceiling with a virucide. His bedroom ceiling is located in Canada.


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> recording from this week's retired guy project ....
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13078373&q=hi


That was cool Pat. Nice and lazy.
I like the subtle trombone in there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shoretyus

Thanks bud. Hard to tell living in the boonies...My two buddies retired on the same day in Dec. I got EI for the first time in 30 yrs. One has written over 200 songs so I convinced them that it's now of never. I have learned tons about recording this winter. Good place to be in. Had a wake 'n bake with five guys playing in the living room. 

Listen to this guitar. It's that 77 D28 I have been raving about ..cheeeep china mic ...no eq no nuttin... 
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13055550&q=hi&newref=1

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13024555&q=hi&newref=1



laristotle said:


> That was cool Pat. Nice and lazy.
> I like the subtle trombone in there.
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lola

If this isn't Canadian I will eat my(you fill in the blank)

[video=youtube;0pPRaD6TKLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pPRaD6TKLc[/video]


----------



## Lola

Just had to add this! So Canadian and so funny!

[video=youtube;Y84Z4MbYWxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y84Z4MbYWxM[/video]


----------



## zontar

Here is a Canadian band that should be bigger...
Thank you...
[video=youtube;tOM-TmZBzZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOM-TmZBzZo[/video]
And if this ain't Canadian, I don't know what is...


----------



## Tarbender

Sorry I'm late to the party. Drank a two-four on St. Patties and just woke up. Got a hankering for a May West and a pepsi strangely enough. Guess I should thank some one...


----------



## sulphur

I've always liked these pickguards from GreasyGroove...

















http://www.greasygroove.com/products.php?cat=44&pg=2


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> It's 2:42 am and still can't sleep! It's time for big blue! This is really crazy for the last week I am been getting to bed no earlier than 3 and Monday morning I was still awake at 5:30 am.
> 
> I feel like an absolute piece of poop!
> 
> Big Blue to the rescue!


Hello, if you can't swallow the blue pill do you get a stiff neck. Sorry if it's the wrong blue pill. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

sorry, can't resist.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> sorry, can't resist.


Love that shirt! Is multi-tasking like ADHD? I can't focus on just one thing. I have to have 5 or 6 things going on at once. I think it's just the nature of the beast!


----------



## Taylor

Accidentally referred to a "couch" as a "chesterfield" to my American-born co-worker last night. Sorry for not doing it more often.


----------



## Lola

Big blue is my script sleeping pill if I need it! It's actually called Immovane. You only need to take 1/2 of it to drift off to la la land!

- - - Updated - - -

*Yo Canada! Please, sorry and thank you!~*

Yo, Canada!
We're glad you understand
Our civil rights
Include our wedding bands!

Intersexuals
And transgenders,
Gays and lesbians alike--
We prostrate ourselves!
Yo, Canada!
You'll even marry bull *****!

Saskatchewan
Or old B.C.--
We'll find a place
That will be so P.C.--
Yo, Canada!
We'll spank our buns for thee!!!


----------



## rollingdam

sorry to bug you again but I had to post


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## zontar

rollingdam said:


> sorry to bug you again but I had to post


Hello, I had to do the same, so Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Tarbender

*In northern Saskatchewan, Yorkton to be exact, a wife texts her husband on a cold winter's morning: "Windows frozen, won't open, I don’t know what to do”.  "Husband texts back: "Gently pour some lukewarm water over it, give it a few minutes and try again”.  Wife texts back five minutes later: "Computer really f_cked now."

Sorry
*


----------



## Taylor

Sorry for posting again. Carry on. Have a nice night!


----------



## Lola

Just crawling through the door from work! 

Brought back to life by a bowl of chickpeas, tofu and a nice hot tea! 

It's good to be home, kick of my shoes, put on some comfy clothes and just relax! I am on a mini sabbatical of 4 days off, all in a row! I can't believe it!

Ya, it's good to be home!


----------



## zontar

Sorry to those who may not like Tim Horton's--but there is a certain truth to this.








I'm not big on either coffee or donuts-so I'm fine whether you like Timmy's or not...
Thank you.


----------



## Lola

Good evening, eh?

[video=youtube;YicesNGZPxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YicesNGZPxI[/video]


----------



## zontar

Hello, sorry I'm not feeling well--here's another look at Canada.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Adcandour

Going to the algonquin museum tomorrow. 

They took a moose struck by a car and placed it far enough away from the museum that you can watch wolves tear it apart (through their binoculars).

Two days ago a bald eagle was head deep into the carcass.

My wife says you can also watch it online.


----------



## surlybastard

I'm sorry for the Maple Leafs


----------



## sulphur

The Maple Leafs drafted two Russians, Summerov and Teeov. 8)

Sorry, old joke.


----------



## Electraglide

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Caper#/media/File:ThanksCanada.JPG
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Caper#/media/File:ThanksCanada.JPG
Thank You. I Am Canadian.


----------



## Evilmusician

Hello all fellow Canadian here home of Tim Hortons ,Cold Winters,and the greatest band in the world ,long live Rush!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Going to the algonquin museum tomorrow.
> 
> They took a moose struck by a car and placed it far enough away from the museum that you can watch wolves tear it apart (through their binoculars).
> 
> Two days ago a bald eagle was head deep into the carcass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says you can also watch it online.


Spectacular event. Watched the wolves devour the carcass of the moose! Nature at it's finest!


----------



## zontar

Sorry to those who think I'm posting too many of these pictures, and sorry to those who think I'm not posting enough.









And Thank You to those who think I'm posting just the right amount.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## zontar

Sorry, I have posted this before--but it was in another thread...
and it is Spring, isn't it?


----------



## Taylor

Sorry, nothing to say, just wanted to put another drop in the bucket. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

meant to put this in the random thread. sorry.


----------



## Lola

I know some of you don't like Jon Bon Jovi but the messages in this videos are very enlightening. Just listen to what he has to say and tell me if you think he is full of shit.

[video=youtube;uzRvcRVKalU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzRvcRVKalU[/video]


----------



## bzrkrage

Found out that being new citizens, need new passport to leave country. Well, not leave, but if I want to get back in, yes.
Sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Just waking up! Need copious amounts of coffee. 3rd day of mini sabbatical!.

Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon.

*please sorry and thankyou*


----------



## Taylor

Day 2 at my girlfriend's house: had to settle for Tim Horton's coffee. They didn't even have dark roast. Sorry for disappointing myself (like that's anything new.)


----------



## sulphur

I would totally rock this sweater...


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Sorry to interject here. Just had frozen salmon fillets from Superstore and it made me nostalgic for last week's fresh Salmon feast that my brother chefed up for us while we invaded their Vancouver home. Also, sushi places are all over the place there just like the Timmies out here. I'd rather have the fish.


----------



## Taylor

Well, looks like girlfriend is gonna be stuck in hospital for a while after a bout of ill health. She's got Cystic Fibrosis, so this is nothing new for either of us, but I'll always be a little worried. Sorry for being a party pooper.


----------



## zontar

No need to be sorry, & sorry to hear that--which would make sense in any thread to post.


----------



## High/Deaf

Taylor said:


> *Day 2 at my girlfriend's house*: had to settle for Tim Horton's coffee. They didn't even have dark roast. *Sorry for disappointing myself* (like that's anything new.)


Hope that's the only one you disappointed!!! Hey, just kidding. Sorry. Just thought is was funny when I read it.

And, seriously now, I do hope she is feeling better. Nothing to joke about there.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hehehe!


----------



## Taylor

High/Deaf said:


> Hope that's the only one you disappointed!!! Hey, just kidding. Sorry. Just thought is was funny when I read it.
> 
> And, seriously now, I do hope she is feeling better. Nothing to joke about there.


She's doing alright, but she will be doing better. Her roommates are all nice/thoughtful people, so I don't feel as sorry as I otherwise would about having to head home tonight. It's not a new struggle for either of us, but I still feel guilty for not being able to help. Regardless, she's on the mend, and she's well looked after, so there's a little load off my shoulders.


----------



## ed2000

How many Canadians does it take to screw in a light bulb?
Answer:
Three, of course
One person to actually climb the ladder and do the work.
Two on the ground to hold the 3 Double Doubles and complain about the weather/Leafs/Government/etc


----------



## zontar

Sorry, but does anybody remember what the prizes are?

It doesn't really matter, does it?

Other than begin thankful to LowWatt for doing this and being generous--and the fun we're having in this thread.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> Sorry, but does anybody remember what the prizes are?
> 
> It doesn't really matter, does it?
> 
> Other than begin thankful to LowWatt for doing this and being generous--and the fun we're having in this thread.





sulphur said:


> View attachment 12927
> ..........


Those are the prizes????? HELLO! Man, I gotta get my ass in gear and post much more oftenly, eh!!


----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12927
> ..........


Where'd you get my ex wives picture. Sorry about that.


----------



## rollingdam

...........


----------



## ed2000

[QUOTE=rollingdam Spring...

Thanks for the huge laugh


----------



## mrmatt1972

Please, I want to win something! Thanks!


----------



## Taylor

Sorry for using work WiFi to go on guitar forums.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Adcandour

Likely my final post. Nothing good to say.

Actually, I just tried to adjust a bookshelf and a piece of artwork fell off the top and the corner cracked me in the back of the head. If that wasn't even enough, the force was just enough to damage the work and devalue it considerably.

I guess that's something.






The above happened in Canada.


----------



## the_fender_guy

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12927
> ..........


Excuse me but where did you find this.
Sorry for interrupting.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## sulphur

the_fender_guy said:


> Excuse me but where did you find this.
> Sorry for interrupting.
> Thank you for posting.


Hello! 8)

It was just a g00gle search for "Canadian stuff".

Here's the source from the search, where they got it, idk.

http://funnycrave.com/other-good-stuff-from-around-the-internet-81/19687/canadians-kh101010/

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Lola

Just in from work! Late night. Eat and then sleep!

Same shit just a different day tomorrow!

Oh ya I almost forgot!

*please, sorry* *and thank you!*


----------



## the_fender_guy

Canadians screw better.
*Sorry*


----------



## Tarbender

*Two silk worms had a race, they ended up in a tie. Sorry! *
​


----------



## zontar

A backward poet writes inverse.

Sorry for the puns--well, not really.
Thank you for indulging me.


----------



## rollingdam

sorry for another post, but here is ZZ Top in the early days


----------



## Taylor

rollingdam said:


> sorry for another post, but here is ZZ Top in the early days
> 
> View attachment 12942


I'm not sure why, but "Zee Zee Top" made me chuckle. Thank you for that.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Taylor said:


> I'm not sure why, but "Zee Zee Top" made me chuckle. Thank you for that.



In the spirit of this thread I think it should be "Zed Zed Top". Good day, eh? Oh and sorry.


----------



## Lola

Morning, afternoon! Having a coffee and then it's off to the grind!

*Thank you for reading my post!*


----------



## Judas68fr

howdy folks! I'll try to make my best Canadian impersonation for my first entry to this contest! 

"I'm off to Timmy's to get a double double!"


----------



## LowWatt

One day left. When I get back from the dentist one random post will be selected using the random number generator here (set to the total number of posts):
https://www.random.org

I'm seeing a few people stepping out on the rules though and I don't want someone to miss out on a technicality, but I have to be fair to everyone doing it right. There's only 2 rules so edit your posts if needed, cover your asses, and win some stuff.

A reminder of the rules. 
"1. Post as many times as you like as long as you are not posting consecutively. "
If you have consecutive posts (meaning no one else posted in between you posts) both are ineligible. Delete one and you're golden.

"2. Be stereotypically Canadian. Every post must have at least one of Hello, Sorry, or Thank You somewhere in there or at least some comment, photo, video, anything that's arguably Canadian."
This one is super soft. Any of those words (Hello, Sorry, or Thank You) are automatically eligible. Anything that is in any way about Canada, Canadians, being Canadian, things that happen here, Canadian stereotypes, CDN businesses and institutions, CDN sports teams, hockey, any CDN city, snow, double doubles, McLean and McLean, etc... you're in.


----------



## Tarbender

*Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's mayonnaise was
manufactured in **England** . In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of
the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, **Mexico** , which was to be
the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in **New York** .*
*This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to
**Mexico** . But as we know, the great ship did not make it to **New York** . The ship 
hit an iceberg and sank.*
*The people of **Mexico** , who were crazy about mayonnaise, 
and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. 
Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning.

The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course, as -
* 




* Sinko DeMayo.

*Sorry, I thought this was punny.


----------



## zontar

rollingdam said:


> sorry for another post, but here is ZZ Top in the early days
> 
> View attachment 12942


Hello, I'd just like to say that Dusty still looks like Dusty--and Frank kind of looks like Frank, but who's the guy with the Les Paul?
I mean--you can see his entire face!

Sorry Billy.


----------



## bzrkrage

Well, off to try out the new Canadian passport tomorrow. Wish me luck in the US of A.







Sorry.


----------



## zontar

Hello--what's up in the US?
Sorry if that's too personal...


----------



## Lola

OMG, OMG Van Halen is coming to town. I am so excited! I love them! I am this excited!:sFun_cheerleader2:

I saw them in 2012 at the ACC. A woman can never see too much Van Halen!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Lola said:


> OMG, OMG Van Halen is coming to town. I am so excited! I love them! I am this excited!:sFun_cheerleader2:
> 
> I saw them in 2012 at the ACC. A woman can never see too much Van Halen!


I'm super duper pumped VH is touring again. Last tour I only had to travel the three hours to Winnipeg to see them. Not sure where I'm going to have to go this year to catch them. TO here I come I guess.


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Hello--what's up in the US?
> Sorry if that's too personal...


Sorry about that.… wedding.
Little sister-in-law has a boy she's marrying. Love me a wedding. Cry like a baby I do!
San Francisco baby! Awesome! May need a mystery pedal to commemorate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

Last kick at the can here!

Thank you to LowWatt for the contest!


----------



## rollingdam

My last post-sorry to all cat lovers


----------



## Taylor

Final drop in the bucket, then off to a 12-hour shift. (At work. Which is in Canada.)


----------



## Lola

This is a way too damned early to be up! Early shift. At least one consolation is I will be home early. May just have to have a nice cat nap! *MEOW!

Please, sorry and thank you just in case this is the post that wins!*


----------



## Taylor

Apparently I have time for another shot at this. Sorry for misleading you with my "last drop in the bucket" comment earlier. You're all great.


----------



## LowWatt

And the contest is closed. Running the random post generator now. 202 posts eligible minus mine.

- - - Updated - - -

The winning post is...

*#45*

Who's got it? DId it follow the rules?


----------



## bw66

Congrats Electraglide!

Thanks, LowWatt!

The fun just never stops around this place!


----------



## sulphur

Congrats to Electraglide!

Thanks again LowWatt.


----------



## bluzfish

Good on ya Electraglide! Congrats and thanks for the fun LowWatt.


----------



## LowWatt

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/captncanuck_zpsiiuiy1gi.jpg
> Sorry


The winning post! Captain Canuck!


----------



## Electraglide

Now to find something. Contest #4 will be up soon.


----------



## Steadfastly

Congrats, Electraglide!


----------



## Chito

Congrats Electraglide! Thanks LowWatt


----------



## the_fender_guy

Congrats Electraglide!
Thanks LowWatt. 
That was some kinda fun.


----------



## Option1

Congratulations, Electraglide. Well played sir.

And indeed, thanks to LowWatt for providing the fun.

Neil


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Guessing I didn't win? Thanks to LowWatt for his generousity and congrats to Electraglide. This is the most fun you can have losing.


----------



## LowWatt

Shipping out tonight. The final package was:

Effects Pedal - SolidGold Stutterbox
Strings - 1 pack each of D'addario nickel 10, nickel 11, phosphor bronze 12, Ernie Ball 6 string baritone, EB 6 string bass
Things - Monster Cable surge protector outlet, Spider Capo, and Tascam iXZ (the last 2 both from what I won, but that I can't seem to work into my needs).


----------



## greco

Good on you LowWatt!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage

Good show LowWatt & well done Electraglide. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

#4 coming up.....I've almost figured out what i putting up. Hopefully by this week-end.


----------



## Lola

Cheers Electraglide but you see I am a sore loser, why couldn't it have been me? (just yanking your chain)! lol

Congrats! Enjoy your new "toys"!


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> #4 coming up.....I've almost figured out what i putting up. Hopefully by this week-end.



Har....Leee, Har...Leeee, Har....Leeee, Har....Leeee!!!!! 

Just kidding - the shipping would kill ya. (not a problem for me though, I could fly out and ride it back).


----------



## Guest

My HD is easy to handle and light to ship.
I'd sell it, but, someone's already claimed it. lol.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Har....Leee, Har...Leeee, Har....Leeee, Har....Leeee!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding - the shipping would kill ya. (not a problem for me though, I could fly out and ride it back).


No problem....of course there is the problem of the cost of the parts and putting the bike back together and getting it running. 'bout $8000 should cover that.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> My HD is easy to handle and light to ship.
> I'd sell it, but, someone's already claimed it. lol.


Yeah, I'd put mine up but the wife would kill me. Same with the light, the clock, the wooden ones etc.. Better off if I put the Hardly up.


----------



## Electraglide

Check the open mic section.


----------



## Electraglide

The prize arrived today. Took a week, Toronto to here.


----------

